# Extended archery bucks



## salisbury1882 (May 1, 2010)

This is my first year archery hunting, I have been hunting the Wasatch extended unite and have not come across any bucks. If you have any pics of your success from this unite I would enjoy seeing them.

Thanks


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a buck I took off the Wasatch last year....around November.


----------



## salisbury1882 (May 1, 2010)

"Bowdacious" Thats a great buck, and gives me hope that there are some goods ones in the unite. Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck there


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey! It's the no-tag buck again! LOL Just kidding Bowdacious, we busted your balls enough about that last year. It is a nice buck...even nicer knowing that it was taken with a stick & string.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Hey! It's the no-tag buck again! LOL Just kidding Bowdacious, we busted your balls enough about that last year. It is a nice buck...even nicer knowing that it was taken with a stick & string.


It's an ok buck. There were bigger I was chasing but this is the one I went home with. Crazy thing, I was wondering how long it was going to take for that to come up again.... :lol: At least this forum is predictable.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

They are all very Smart Bucks!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

The area has some bucks. I see a lot of them before the hunts start.
I live in Layton and watch the deer all the time. Funny how those deer can disappear.


----------

